# Seat swap in mk6 jetta



## blk14jetta (Nov 13, 2014)

I just bought a set of semi powered heated leather seats to replace my cloth heated seats with. All wires and plugs match up but I have one extra red/yellow wire on both the passenger and driver side. I'm assuming this is for the power tilt. Is this a 12v+ wire that I would need to get power from the fuse box to on each seat?

Also if anyone has wiring diagram for the seats would be very helpful.


----------



## Damann (Feb 4, 2007)

*Seat Swap*

Hey did you have a problem with the PODS system with the seat swap. I just replaced my cloth with leather and reset the pods but the light keeps coming back on.


----------



## ao125 (Jun 23, 2016)

Damann said:


> Hey did you have a problem with the PODS system with the seat swap. I just replaced my cloth with leather and reset the pods but the light keeps coming back on.


I retained the MK6 PODS box for my seat swap. I didn't even try to transplant the pressure bladder though. Instead, I bought an aftermarket piece that plugs into the MK6 PODS box and fools the system into thinking the seat is occupied.


----------

